# Invention partner search



## girohd (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello
Hi Mi name is George inventors and manager of Research Tehnologies srl .
I need help for find a bussines friend to helpmi to develop a new product for
automotive industry.a NEW GENERATIONS 
CAR BLACK BOX 
If samwane interesed please sendmi an reply .This is a great invention with high profite i need a bussines partener for obtain a international patent pending.Moore info only at request for and onest partner 
Thanks 
George


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Girohd

Are you specifically looking for a business partner in Australia?


----------



## girohd (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes i am intersted for open a bussines with a Australia Citizen .
I am intersted for a long term partnerships with a serios friend,i not have posibilities to send mi email adress or a link from mi bussines web page.

Thanks George


----------

